# I'm working on



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

A new sad song. It's a cross between black sabbath osibisa and Metallica one. Hmmm gunna be ready in a couple days. The arpeggios are a little tough in this one tho. Doom my fellow musicians is comming soon.


----------

